# Zero Gravity climbing in price!



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I was surfing Pezcycling and clicked on the link to Zero G. Wisecyclebuys raised the prices on the 0G-05 to $399.95 and the stainless version went up too. I won't say I'm glad I bought mine at $375 although it was better than $400. Get em while their hot and get wise to match Excelsports price before everyone else raises their price too


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I was surfing Pezcycling and clicked on the link to Zero G. Wisecyclebuys raised the prices on the 0G-05 to $399.95 and the stainless version went up too. I won't say I'm glad I bought mine at $375 although it was better than $400. Get em while their hot and get wise to match Excelsports price before everyone else raises their price too



I noticed the same thing yesterday. I went to ZG's site and appears that they raised the retail prices on both the Ti and SS brakes. I think that the demand is so high for them they want to cash in.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I still cant see spending $400 for something that slows me down!  I am trying my hardest to go faster!


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Price increase sucks, but is relatively nominal (i.e., less than 10% increase). Note the price increases for Italian stuff this year due mostly to dollar/euro exchange rate - that should give you some sticker shock!

BTW, good brakes let you enter corners hotter, so they do help you go fast!


----------



## HUGH (Aug 6, 2004)

Is that $400.00 for front and rear??

HUGH


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

HUGH said:


> Is that $400.00 for front and rear??
> 
> HUGH


Yes, yes. They also have a Stainless steel (hardware) version that is around 200 grams. It retails for $265. But backordered 2 months.

francois


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Was $265, now $299!*

12345.



francois said:


> Yes, yes. They also have a Stainless steel (hardware) version that is around 200 grams. It retails for $265. But backordered 2 months.
> 
> francois


----------

